# Penny Stock goes from 10 cents to 21$ in one month.Trading Halted



## WhatInThe (Jul 14, 2014)

A penny stock, a social network company CYNK goes from 10 cents in June, peaks out at $21, trading halted at $13 a share. Some say it took too long to smell the stink on this poop but penny stocks are less regulated on the Over The Counter (OTC) market.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101826786

No true financial reports from company. Only a few employees. At one the company would've worth 4 billion dollars based on stock. Even for penny stocks this was crazy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2014)

Ha, ha ... I'm just sorry I didn't catch it on the way up - I've been too busy trading cryptocurrencies, in which world this kind of thing is almost an everyday occurrence. 

_Caveat Emptor. _


----------

